
Gin, Sex, Malaria, and the Hunt for Academic Prestige - bookofjoe
https://www.chronicle.com/interactives/20190724-king-mead
======
DoreenMichele
This was a really good read. It's a thoroughly enjoyable peek into the private
lives behind influential careers.

I especially enjoyed the parts about Margaret Mead and her efforts to
simultaneously sort out her relationship to herself as a misfit seemingly
unsuited to the world into which she was born and the question of how to have
a serious career as a woman in a man's world.

~~~
zafka
I really liked this article also. I just happen to be reading "Guns, Germs,
and steel" so it was fun to actually get some close up perspective from
someone doing field work. The discussion about the changing relationships was
quite interesting. I am grateful that Mead reported on herself and the other
scientists along with the supposed subjects of their field trips.

------
brianpgordon
Well that headline was a journey. I feel like the author was going for sort of
a Hunter S. Thompson kind of style, but the underlying story unfortunately
just wasn't interesting enough to pull it off.

~~~
coldtea
The underlying story in most of Hunter S. Thomspon's books is barely
interesting (a guy gets an assignment to cover a motorcycle rally, misses the
action, gets stoned with his lawyer friend in Vegas, they meet a girl, have a
few drug episodes, skip town, come back to cover a cop convention, have a few
more drug episodes). It's all in the style and insight, not the plot.

